# Physical Requirements



## McInnes

<TABLE BORDER="3" CELLSPACING="1" CELLPADDING="1"><CAPTION>Physical Requirements</CAPTION><TR> <TD ALIGN = "center"> *Test Item* </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> *Men* </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> *Women* </TD></TR> <TR><TD ALIGN = "center"> *Pushups* </TD> <TD ALIGN = "center"></TD><TD ALIGN = "center"></TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center">Under 35 years of age</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">19</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">9</TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center">35 and Older</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">14</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">7</TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center">*Sit-Ups*</TD><TD ALIGN = "center"></TD><TD ALIGN = "center"></TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center">Under 35 years of age</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">19</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">15</TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center">35 and Older</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">17</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">12</TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center">*Hand Grip (in kilograms)*</TD><TD ALIGN = "center"></TD><TD ALIGN = "center"></TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center">Under 35 years of age</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">75</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">50</TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center">35 and Older</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">73</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">48</TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center">*Aerobic Fitness*</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">equivalent to acceptable rating for 2.4 km run</TD><TD ALIGN = "center"></TD></TR></TABLE>

<div align="center"><u>PUSH-UPS</u></div align>
Lie flat on your stomach with your legs together, using your toes as the pivot point. With your fingers pointing forward, place your hands below your shoulders. Push up by straightening your arms until your elbows are locked, then return to the starting position (with your chest just touching the floor). Keep your body in a straight line throughout. Exhale as you push up; inhale on the way back down. Perform this motion in a continuous manner. Do as many repetitions as you can, without a time limit. Stop the test when the movement becomes forcibly strained.

<div align="center"><u>SIT-UPS</u></div align>
Lie on your back, with your knees bent at a 90-degree angle, and put your feet flat on the floor. Place your hands on the side of your head (covering your ears). Press your lower back against the floor to begin the movement, curl up and touch your elbows to your knees (count one), and then return to the starting position. Exhale as you come up; inhale on the way back down. Perform as many sit-ups as you can in 60 seconds. Stop the test when the movement becomes forcibly strained or when you start to lift your buttocks off the floor at the beginning of a repetition.

<div align="center"><u>AEROBIC FITNESS 2.4 KM RUN</U></div align>
During your Pre-Enrolment Physical Fitness Evaluation, a qualified instructor will conduct a step test to measure your aerobic fitness. For the Self-Assessment, however, you will have to do a 2.4-km run to gauge your level. Be sure to pursue a gradual running program over several weeks prior to the test. You should be able to run 5 km before you attempt the test. Complete the test on a regulation running track (six laps of a 400-meter track) or over a measured course. (If necessary, you can measure out a course using the odometer on a car.) Use the chart below to assess your results. Remember that achieving an acceptable rating would be equivalent to reaching the required objective on the Step Test in the Evaluation.

<TABLE BORDER="3" CELLSPACING="1" CELLPADDING="1"><CAPTION>2.4 KM RUN - FITNESS CATEGORIES (Time in minutes)</CAPTION><TR> <TD ALIGN = "center"> </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> *Men*</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">  </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> *Women*</TD><TD ALIGN = "center">  </TD></TR> <TR><TD ALIGN = "center"> *Age* </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> *Acceptable*</TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> *Superior* </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> *Acceptable* </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> *Superior* </TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 30 Years </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> 11:56-10:13 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 10:13 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> 14:26-12:36 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 12:36 </TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center"> 30-34 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> 12:26-10:35 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 10:35 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> 14:55-12:57 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 12:57 </TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center"> 35-39 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> 12:56-10:58 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 10:58 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> 15:25-13:27 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 13:27 </TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center"> 40-44 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> 13:25-11:12 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 11:12 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> 15:55-13:57 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 13:57 </TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center"> 45-49 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> 13:56-11:27 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 11:27 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> 16:25-14:26 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 14:26 </TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN = "center"> 50-54 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> 14:25-11:57 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 11:57 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> 16:54-14:56 </TD><TD ALIGN = "center"> Under 14:56 </TD></TR></TABLE>
</font>


----------



## Hopkins

Just want to ask a simple question here...  

Are these requirements and standards for the Reserve units as well?  (The running time mostly)


----------



## Da_man

its the same


----------



## Lomi

so what heart rate are they looking for on the step test exactly? is it a 3 minute test like a lot of gyms do to check fitness level?


----------



## Caesar416

Could someone tell me what is the hand grip test? Thank you!


----------



## PViddy

Yep,

The grip test measures left and right hand grip strength.  This is done by rasing your arm (like a right or left dress) and slowly lowering your arm while squeezing as hard as you can on an instrument that measures the reading.  it's really very simple and i wouldn't worry about it.

cheers

PV


----------



## hoote

I just did the fitness test today.  So I did the steps for 3 min, then the instructor counted the number of heart beats for 10 seconds after.  As long as it was less than 27 beats I was good to go on.  He stopped me after stage 6 (I was at 25 beats I think) and we went on for the rest of the push ups, etc.  

My two cents:  I have been training for this for a year.  I have been doing 2 to 5k runs 1-4 times a week (mostly 3 times) and have done some hills, sprints and some longer slower runs (did my first 10k last thursday).  Last time I did the 2.4 km I did it in 11:40 and I my VO2 max was 47.2 (apparently we need a 45 to get an exemption for next years test)

So just start a running regimine that works for you and SLOWLY work your way up.  Give yourself enough time to progress slowly and you won't get hurt.  Throw in hills once a week to accelerate even faster.


----------



## civvy3840

On the recruiting site for push ups it says you go up then down until your arms are parallel to the floor. I thought that your chest had to touch the ground... When my arms are parallel to the floor I have like 2 inches before my chest touches the floor. Am I supposed to touch the floor? Or have some room in between my chest and the ground? 

Thanks


----------



## Bradboy

civvy3840 said:
			
		

> On the recruiting site for push ups it says you go up then down until your arms are parallel to the floor. I thought that your chest had to touch the ground... When my arms are parallel to the floor I have like 2 inches before my chest touches the floor. Am I supposed to touch the floor? Or have some room in between my chest and the ground?
> 
> Thanks



  For my push up test, the instructor put a pencil about 2-3 inches off the ground in front of my face. I would have to come down and touch the pencil with my nose and then fully extend my arms on the way up. If I were you I would practice my push ups by touching my chest to the ground. That way, if you have to do them this way for your test you'll be prepared. If they tell you to leave a couple of inches between your chest and the floor for the test, then it'll be easier for you. Anyways hope this helps and good luck with the test.


----------



## alexpb

Right now i can just do every exercise required.

Soon as i hit the 20 mark for both sit ups and push ups it begins to hurt.

I must push myself until i can do 30 easily.



When i first started doing these exercising i couldn't believe how out of shape i was. The following day my entire body was sore, and when i walked my legs would be stiff as hell.

Ah never do i wan't to be out of shape again!


----------



## PViddy

Are sit ups timed ?

cheers

PV


----------



## Gunner98

Quote from Original post by Aquilus in this thread.

SIT-UPS

Lie on your back, with your knees bent at a 90-degree angle, and put your feet flat on the floor. Place your hands on the side of your head (covering your ears). Press your lower back against the floor to begin the movement, curl up and touch your elbows to your knees (count one), and then return to the starting position. Exhale as you come up; inhale on the way back down.* Perform as many sit-ups as you can in 60 seconds.* Stop the test when the movement becomes forcibly strained or when you start to lift your buttocks off the floor at the beginning of a repetition.

PViddy I hope you did OK on your eyesight and reading tests!


----------



## civvy3840

Bradboy said:
			
		

> For my push up test, the instructor put a pencil about 2-3 inches off the ground in front of my face. I would have to come down and touch the pencil with my nose and then fully extend my arms on the way up. If I were you I would practice my push ups by touching my chest to the ground. That way, if you have to do them this way for your test you'll be prepared. If they tell you to leave a couple of inches between your chest and the floor for the test, then it'll be easier for you. Anyways hope this helps and good luck with the test.



Alright thanks.


----------



## Jaxson

"Could someone tell me what is the hand grip test? Thank you"


The grip test is a very simple test that measures the strength in each hand, if your that worried that you will have a hard time, buy those little hand grip things, they have the two piece plastic handle (some are solid metal) with the big spring the works as resistance at the top centre, i found they work good for building a strong grip, Ive even been told (but have no conformation) that they help build the wrist/ SOME forearm muscles.

a couple links i found for these items were the following:

http://www.healthcare21.com/HAR320/Hand-Grip.html

http://sfuk.tripod.com/reviews/grippers_heavygrip.html

needless to say, its not hard to pass a grip test (Ive taken 3 for the factory i work at now, and i had to do them in ever semester in gym class.) but for those that worry about it, theres an idea of what you can use to improve your grip, hell you can even just go to wallmart and pick them up for 5 bucks if you want a cheaper version that will still help.


----------



## Bradboy

Another good way to excercise for the hand grip test is to build your forearm muscles. Grab a weight (say around five pounds) and hold it in your hand. Hold your arm straight out and move your hand up and down. Do as many as you can with that hand and then switch to your other. Make sure you always do as many with the one hand as you did with the other, so as not to build your one forearm stronger than the other. Good luck on the test.


----------



## Caesar416

I thought this exercise was meant for your shoulders.  ???


----------



## Bradboy

Caesar416 said:
			
		

> I thought this exercise was meant for your shoulders.   ???



 Not exactly.... the shoulder excercise is similar to this. To work the shoulder you would extend your arm straight out in front of you, or straight out to the side. And you would raise your arm up and down, not your hand. For the forearm excercise, the pivot point should be your wrist whereas your shoulder would be the pivot point for the shoulder excercise. You can always tell what muscle you are working by looking to see what muscles are contracting when performing the excercise. Cheers.


----------



## paracowboy

another excellent forearm workout is fingertip push-ups.


----------



## Jaxson

having them on a basketball in front of you makes push ups harder, but it is quite beneficial in the end. (don't have to be a basketball but a round item does help because they have a tendency to role so you need to keep it stabilized)

Ive never tried finger tip pushups.. guess ill give that a try when i work out tomorrow morning.


----------



## tig3r

I just had to clear up something about the pushups. I know in the instructions, it says "place your hands below your shoulders". For me, this would mean that my hands would be about 40 cm apart on the floor, but i was told by my recruiter to practice pushups with my hands very close together, and almost touching so that it would target the tricep muscles. I was wondering if someone could give me the proper hand posture that i should use to practice, and the way it is tested.


----------



## P-Free

Lie on the floor and put your thumbs under your chest. The rest of your hand can be wherever you'd like it to be.


----------



## Jaxson

i cant find the link right now but on the site and the disc the recruiter gives you, it shows you how to properly do the push ups and that is by placing your hands directly below your shoulders and pushing up until your arms lock at the top and then down until (it seems to vary according to everything Ive read here) your chest is just above the ground or your elbows are at 90 degrees.


----------



## Springroll

Now, what if my chest touches the ground when I am doing my push ups? Will they still count?
Now keep in mind that I do have breasts, so gravity does play a part when I am doing push ups.


----------



## Infanteer

Many (if not most) push-up "instructions" I have seen require your chest to touch the ground (or at least be a clenched fist off of it).  It is going back up that is the key.

You should be wearing athletic support, so big guns aren't a problem.


----------



## George Wallace

For those looking:

The Army Fitness Manual: http://www.rhli.ca/recruiting/recruitingforms/fitnessresv_en.pdf


----------

